# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  تحلیل موزه گوگنهایم بیلبائو به دنبال گسترش است

## manshahr

تحلیل موزه گوگنهایم بیلبائو به دنبال گسترش است. مدیر موزه خوان ایگناسیو ویدارته در حال بررسی مکان‌های احتمالی برای ساخت شعبه است. او تاکنون از سه مکان بالقوه در 20 مایلی شمال شرقی موزه طراحی شده توسط فرانک گری در گرنیکا بازدید کرده است: یک کارخانه متروکه، یک کارخانه کشتی سازی و یک زمین فوتبال.تحلیل موزه گوگنهایم بیلبائو آرت نت نیوز می داند که مکان های بالقوه دیگری نیز در نظر گرفته شده است.
بیش از یک دهه است که طرح‌هایی برای گوگنهایم 2 در کشور باسک در دست بررسی بوده است، اما در این مدت به دلیل رکود اقتصادی متوقف شد. با این حال، تمایل به ایجاد فضاهایی برای هنر و تجربیاتی که به خوبی با معماری تیتانیوم Gehry مطابقت ندارد، قوی است. این موزه در آخرین برنامه راهبردی خود، توسعه شاخه های اقماری را گنجانده بود که در اواخر سال گذشته نهایی و منتشر شد.
در این طرح آمده است: «گسترش ناپیوسته گوگنهایم بیلبائو» بخش مهمی از اهداف بلندمدت موزه است. شعبه ماهواره‌ای که در ابتدا در سال 2009 کنار گذاشته شد، فضای نمایشگاهی را اضافه می‌کند، "یک تجربه موزه جدید و منحصر به فرد که زیبایی هنر، طبیعت و مناظر را در یک محیط غیر شهری ادغام می‌کند." از معتبرترین هنرمندان معاصر با [موزه] همکاری داشته اند.»
گوگنهایم بیلبائو نه تنها می خواهد حوزه خود را گسترش دهد، بلکه می خواهد مجموعه خود را نیز گسترش دهد. موزه سال گذشته بیستمین سالگرد تولد خود را جشن گرفت و امیدوار است مجموعه خود را که شامل جین هولزر، جف کونز، ریچارد دزرا، آنسلم کیفر و لوئیز بورژوا می‌شود، "غنی" کند. اما موزه در برنامه راهبردی خود خاطرنشان کرد که تخصیص پول بیشتر برای خریدهای جدید در سال های اخیر غیرممکن است.
سرنوشت مجموعه‌های تازه به‌دست‌آمده، کمیسیون‌های پرداخت شده به مؤسسات مرتبط و توسعه‌های جدید به این بستگی دارد که آیا موزه بتواند بودجه اضافی را جمع‌آوری کند یا خیر. به گزارش ال ایندپندنته، ده سال پیش، هزینه تخمینی گوگنهایم بیلبائو 2 حدود 133 میلیون یورو (163 میلیون دلار) بود. تا به امروز، توسعه همچنان نیازمند حمایت دولت باسک است، که همراه با شهر بیلبائو، بودجه عمومی را برای ساختمان اصلی طراحی شده توسط گری و مجموعه دائمی فراهم می کند.
به گزارش ایندیپندنت، گوگنهایم بیلبائو تنها موزه محلی نیست که به دنبال گسترش است. میگوئل زوگازا، مدیر سابق موزه پرادو در مادرید و مدیر فعلی موزه هنر بیلبائو، از شهردار بیلبائو برای توسعه گالری هنری بودجه شهر، یک "گذرنامه" دریافت کرده است.
سخنگوی گوگنهایم بیلبائو اذعان کرد که شعبه ماهواره ای بخشی از برنامه راهبردی بلندمدت موزه است، اما از اظهار نظر بیشتر خودداری کرد زیرا این پروژه در مراحل اولیه خود بود.
　　در اینجا داستان یک ساختمان غیر معمول را بیان می کند. در بیلبائو، اسپانیا واقع شده است.
　　این شهر باستانی در قرن دوازدهم بر روی رودخانه ناون ساخته شده و در آن زمان بندر تجاری و بندر ماهیگیری بوده است. این شهر در قرن نوزدهم به یک مرکز کشتی سازی مهم تبدیل شد و تاریخ طولانی آن در فرهنگ غنی و غنی و خودسازی و استقلال مردم آن منعکس شده است. بیلبائو امروزی دیگر مرکز صنعتی گذشته نیست، بلکه شهری پر از پارک، میدان و ساختمان های زیبا است.
　　این شهر در سال‌های اخیر تقریباً به طور کامل صنایع سنگین را رها کرده است، با یک منطقه متروکه بزرگ در مرکز شهر که آثاری از فرآوری فولاد گذشته را نشان می‌دهد. دولت باسک مصمم است تا یک برنامه بلندمدت بلندپروازانه را برای رنسانس فرهنگی شهری این شهر اجرا کند.
　　آنها معماران و مهندسان مشهور بین المللی را مأمور کردند تا در احیای شهر مشارکت کنند و یک شبکه حمل و نقل مدرن بسازند.
　　رودخانه ناوین که از مرکز شهر می گذرد و به دریا می ریزد نقش مهمی در طرح احیای این شهر دارد. پل عابر پیاده برازنده Campo Voladin که از کابل ها آویزان شده است، یک قوس عریض روی آب می کشد، کار معمار و مهندس اسپانیایی سانتیاگو کالاتراوا.
　　یکی از رویایی ترین برنامه های دولت باسک، عضویت در بنیاد Solomon R. Guggenheim با هدف تبدیل بیلبائو به مرکز هنر مدرن و معاصر در اروپا بود. آنها روی یک پیشنهاد محدود تصمیم گرفتند و از سه معمار برجسته دعوت کردند تا ایده های خود را ارائه دهند.
　　خلاصه این ساختمان این بود که آن را به یک کلاسیک مدرنیستی بزرگ تبدیل کند، که با دفتر مرکزی موزه گوگنهایم در نیویورک قابل مقایسه باشد. این یک ساختمان اکسپرسیونیستی بود که توسط معمار آمریکایی فرانک لوید رایت در دهه 1950 طراحی شد.
　　برنده این مناقصه محدود، معمار کانادایی الاصل فرانک گری، یکی از همکاران موسسه معماران آمریکاست که جوایز متعددی در زمینه طراحی معماری کسب کرده است. او به طور رسمی با هیچ ژانری ارتباط برقرار نمی کند و سبک منحصر به فرد او محدودیت های زمان و مکان را می شکند.
　　سایت ساختمان شهری صنعتی، سخت و غیرعادی است، اما دره سبزی که شهر را احاطه کرده است، آن را نجات می دهد. حتی یک معمار بد هم می تواند آلوده شود زیرا هاله سبز زیبایی دارد. محیط خیلی قشنگ بود دولت باسک این ساختمان را ملزم به داشتن یک موقعیت فرماندهی کرد که از آنجا کل شهر دیده می شد. بنابراین گری بر روی نقشه شهر خاطرنشان کرد: ساختمان باید در مرکز رودخانه Wenhe شمالی، گالری هنری و پل شهرداری باشد.
　　رویکرد گری به چالش این بود که یکی از گالری‌های موزه هنر را به زیر پل گسترش دهد، بنابراین پل را به بخشی از ساختمان تبدیل کرد. در اینجا، جایی که سالن نمایشگاه به پایان می رسد، یک برج آهکی زنده به ارتفاع 50 متر وجود دارد. این نماد یک موزه هنری است.
　　اگرچه این شهر قرن نوزدهمی بر روی آب های بلند ساخته شده است، موزه هنر در افق کم قرار دارد. بنابراین از خیابان، ساختمان‌های دیگر را به‌جای غلبه بر آن‌ها به راه می‌اندازد.
　　در قلب پیشنهاد، پل سالف، یک پل جاده ای شلوغ و یک مرکز حمل و نقل اصلی برای شهر قرار دارد. الزامات موضوع باید آن را در نقشه معماری گنجانده باشد.
　　اما چهار سال بعد، او شروع به بررسی ایده هندسه شکست در طراحی موزه فردریک وایزمن در مینیاپولیس کرد. این ایده تا حد زیادی در معماری بیلبائو اعمال شد، اما در آن زمان توسط سطح فنی طراحی و ساخت محدود بود.
　　طراحی الهام بخش موزه جدید گوگنهایم گری نقش تعیین کننده ای در جایگاه نهایی بیلبائو در میان فرهنگ های جهان داشت.
　　برای مدت طولانی، هنر طراحی فرانک گری دائما در حال تغییر بوده و پیچیده تر و پیچیده تر شده است. در طرح های اولیه معماری او، مانند سالن نمایشگاه بین المللی مبلمان ویترا در آلمان در سال 1989، شکل خارجی آن بسیار ساده تر از موزه هنر گوگنهایم است و فقط به مکعب های شیبدار و قوس های ساده محدود می شود.
　　تا سال 1996 او از طرح شیشه ای منحصر به فرد در ساختمان جلویی ساختمان اداری ند لاندون در پراگ استفاده کرد. این پیشرفت تکنولوژیکی به آزادی هنری گهری اجازه داد تا به اوج خود برسد.
　　فرانک گری یک معمار است که از تجسم و پویایی طبیعی استقبال می کند و چکش خواری فلزات را از اشکال ارگانیک گل ها و گلبرگ های شکوفه بررسی می کند. از مفاهیم اولیه او به وضوح می توان توسعه منطقی ایده های طراحی او را مشاهده کرد.
　　او در ادغام موفقیت آمیز کار خود با پیشینه شهر صنعتی خوب است. این امر به ویژه در مورد ساختمان‌های بیلبائو، جایی که کارخانه‌های متروکه وجود دارد، صادق است.
　　گری از پیچاندن ساختمان‌هایش در فلز، مانند سطوح تا شده موزه ویزمن، که در لایه‌ای از فولاد ضد زنگ پیچیده شده‌اند تا احساس سیالیت را ایجاد کند، طرفداری می‌کند.
　　او از فلز برای پوسته سقف و دیوارها استفاده کرد که به او اجازه ساخت اشکال سه بعدی از یک ماده واحد را می داد. او با اشکال ماهی آزمایش کرد تا حرکت کند و ببیند که بدون از دست دادن ظاهر اصلی چقدر می تواند به انتزاعی دست یابد. این اکتشافات در منحنی مرکب مرئی بیلبائو به اوج خود رسید.
　　در سال 1980 او ماهی زیبای ایستاده را با فلس های شیشه ای به ارتفاع 6.7 متر طراحی کرد که توسط سازه ای از فولاد ضد زنگ و چوب پشتیبانی می شود. او با اشکال ماهی آزمایش کرد تا حرکت کند و ببیند که بدون از دست دادن ظاهر اصلی چقدر می تواند به انتزاعی دست یابد. این اکتشافات در منحنی مرکب مرئی بیلبائو به اوج خود رسید.
　　عنصر سوم در معماری شیشه است و رویکرد گری به شیشه چشمگیر است و نور یکی از مهمترین جلوه های معماری موزه هنر است. لایه‌های شیشه‌ای لایه‌هایی از سایه‌ها را نشان می‌دهند و الگوها و سایه‌هایی را ایجاد می‌کنند که یادآور هنر مدرن هستند. بنابراین گری پله‌های آهکی عریض را در غرب موزه هنر از شهر قرن نوزدهم تا مسیر پیاده‌روی کنار رودخانه و پله‌هایی از پل سالوو از طریق برج‌های کنار رودخانه تا تفرجگاه کنار رودخانه طراحی کرد.
　　در طبقه بالای موزه هنر، درب ورودی موزه هنر به میدان بزرگ، نقطه تلاقی نقاط اصلی شهر منتهی می شود.
　　در یک طرف میدان، گری به طور شگفت انگیزی ساختمان مدیریتی را به رنگ ثابت خود، کبالت ساخت.
　　پنجره‌های شیشه‌ای تماشایی از بلوک‌های آهکی استیل مانند و تیتانیوم درخشان، و همچنین پله‌هایی که از میدان پایین بالا می‌روند، بازدیدکنندگان را به سالن ورودی اصلی موزه هنر هدایت می‌کنند.

　　فضای داخلی موزه هنر به اندازه نمای بیرونی اصلی است. در مرکز آن یک دهلیز با فضای باز مانند یک کلیسا به ارتفاع 50 متر قرار دارد.

　　تمام حرکات در اینجا عمودی است، تخته سنگ عظیم که توسط پس زمینه شیشه ای و فولادی محصور شده است، همیشه به سمت گنبد حکاکی شده نشانه می رود.

　　نور طبیعی همچنین می تواند از طریق نورگیرهای سقف عبور کند. نورگیرها به داخل گنبد منحنی باز می شوند و از بیرون منبع اصلی نور خورشید گلبرگ های تیتانیومی است که نور خورشید را از سقف به دهلیز زیر منعکس می کند.

　　در اطراف دهلیز یک راهروی منحنی وجود دارد که بازدیدکنندگان از آن بازدید می کنند. آنها مدام به سمت مناظر عجیب زیر کشیده می شدند.

　　در اطراف تالار مرکزی 19 سالن نمایشگاهی در سه طبقه به مساحت 11000 متر مربع وجود دارد که هر سالن نمایشگاهی با توجه به کاربری خود دارای ابعاد و اشکال مختلفی می باشد. بیلبائو یک ساختمان عالی و پر جنب و جوش دارد که با شهرش قابل مقایسه است، این یک موزه هنری برای قرن بیست و یکم است.

　　فرانک گری رابطه بسیار نزدیکی با هنرمندان داشت و هنر را منبع الهام معماری خود می دانست.

----------


## muhammad1379

کلید اتوماتیک اشنایدر:

یکی از ملزومات استفاده از لوازم برقی در خانه، کارخانه، شرکت و ... استفاده از کلید اتوماتیک به خصوص کلید اتوماتیک اشنایدر میباشد. این کلید حفاظتی از امنیت بالایی برخوردار بوده و جان شما از بسیاری خطرات هنگام کار با برق مثل برق گرفتگی و سوختگی و یا حتی مرگ و میر نجات میدهد. برای خرید کلید اتوماتیک اشنایدر میتوانید به سایت لوازم برق که یکی از با تجربه ترین و با کیفیت ترین سایت های اینترنتی در این حوزه میباشد مراجعه نمایید. اصالت کالا و همچنین قیمت مناسب کلید اتوماتیک اشنایدر در سایت لوازم برق زبان زد عام و خاص میباشد.

----------


## muhammad1379

کلید هوایی اشنایدر:

یکی از ملزومات استفاده از لوازم برقی در خانه، کارخانه، شرکت و ... استفاده از کلید هوایی به خصوص کلید هوایی اشنایدر میباشد. این کلید حفاظتی از امنیت بالایی برخوردار بوده و جان شما از بسیاری خطرات هنگام کار با برق مثل برق گرفتگی و سوختگی و یا حتی مرگ و میر نجات میدهد. برای خرید کلید هوایی اشنایدر میتوانید به سایت لوازم برق که یکی از با تجربه ترین و با کیفیت ترین سایت های اینترنتی در این حوزه میباشد مراجعه نمایید. اصالت کالا و همچنین قیمت مناسب کلید هوایی اشنایدر در سایت لوازم برق زبان زد عام و خاص میباشد.

----------


## muhammad1379

تعمیر تلویزیون سونی:

با وجود افزای قیمت روزمره در انواع و اقسام لوازم بخصوص لوازم برقی یا صوتی و تصویری، خرید مجدد آن ها در صورت خراب شدن، کاری بسیار دشوار میباشد. تعمیر تلویزیون سونی یکی از وظایف نمایندگی ما میباشد که آن را به صورت کاملا تخصصی انجام میدهد. تعمیر تخصصی تلویزیون سونی کار هرکسی نبوده و نیاز به مهارت و همچنین تجربه بالایی دارد. شما همراهان گرامی میتوانید با مراجعه به سایت ما که نشانی آن در ادامه قرار خواهد گرفت، از بهترین و با کیفیت ترین خدمات تعمیر و یا تعویض تلویزیون سونی بهره مند شوید.

----------


## saman20

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread....B3%D8%AA%D8%9F

----------


## bootstrap-store.ir

دانلود رایگان بهترین قالب های 2022

دانلود رایگان قالب material dashboard 2 pro

----------

